# VPN über Endian-FW in DMZ ins interne/externe Netzwerk?



## bofh1337 (15. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Ich habe mal ein ganz spezielles Problem, aber zuerst mal der Aufbau der ganzen Geschichte:

Als Rechner habe ich einen dedizierten Debian-Server mit LVM und Xen am laufen.

Als dom0 läuft eine Endian-FW mit Router/VPN/Firewall usw.

Als domU habe ich eine VM, welche vom Internet (Port 80 Browser) und vom Internen (VPN-Zugang) Netzwerk aus erreichbar sein soll.

Jetzt zum Problem: Ich habe keine Ahnung von openVPN/IPSec (Rest am Rechner läuft perfekt) 

Kann mir da einer weiter helfen? Danke schon mal


----------



## benjava (15. Januar 2010)

Hat die domU eine eigene öffentliche IP? Wenn ja, sollte doch eine passende Route in der dom0 ausreichen, oder? Und wenn die domU nur private IPs hat, dann eben DNAT. Fürs VPN sollte dann ausreichen, dass eine passende Route für die IP, unter der die Dienste angeboten werden, propagiert wird.


----------



## bofh1337 (15. Januar 2010)

Die domU hat eine IP vom Internen Range bekommen, wobei sie allerdings in DMZ steht (also auch zugriff aufs Internet haben sollte).

Ich versuche es mal mit dem DNAT....das ist schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt 

Danke dir


----------

